# 1926 Waltham



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

in 14K white gold case

Just got it back from the watchmaker today.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

STEP AWAY FROM THE WATCH! :banned:

Slightly out of focus - another couple of inches would make all the difference - but clearly a very lovely timepiece indeed. I have nothing even close to this age... a situation I might have to correct (if only Mac would let someone else buy a Services piece, anywhere in the world, within the next couple of years!)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That must be a big place that Focus cause I've seen lots of pictures taken just out of there!


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

AbingtonLad said:


> STEP AWAY FROM THE WATCH! :banned:
> 
> Slightly out of focus - another couple of inches would make all the difference - but clearly a very lovely timepiece indeed. I have nothing even close to this age... a situation I might have to correct (if only Mac would let someone else buy a Services piece, anywhere in the world, within the next couple of years!)


Yes, I'm not a very good photographer. Even when I use my light tent my results are unpredictable.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

tixntox said:


> That must be a big place that Focus cause I've seen lots of pictures taken just out of there!


hehe

PS - One more post and I hit 50


----------

